# 2nd User Mazzer SJ Auto grinders (doser) £350



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

My supplier has some 2nd use Mazzer SJs (Auto) if anyone is interested. I can do these for £350 and at time of writing there are 18 left so better get in quick!

The grinders have been recently taken out of a High St chain and replaced with Macap grinders. All grinders are working and supplied complete with Hoppers. These units have been used in busy stores and the condition and price reflects this. No warranty is offered with these units.

Stepless Micrometrical Grinding Adjustment

Power - 350W

Blades - 64mm dia.

Grinding Speed - 1400rpm (50 Hz), 1600rpm (60 Hz)

Hopper Capacity - 1.2kg

Doser Chamber Capacity - 280g

Dose Adjustement - 5.5 - 8g

Width - 240mm

Depth - 420mm

Height - 610mm

Weight - 14kg

Give me a shout if you want one! Andy


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Think you are going to struggle for that price based on what these are selling for usually on here


----------

